# Onkyo 876 with 5770 video card



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm just wondering how everything needs to be setup so I can run blurays from my computer to the tv and get 5.1 surround. I'm running the HDMI cord from the 5770 into the back of the 876. What settings need to be done on the computer and what on the receiver. What computer program is best to do so?

Also what is the best way to be able to watch a movie on my tv while still using the sound and video on my computer for gaming and such?

A bit of info on my computer in case it's needed...
Currently running vista ultimate 32bit until I finish my new computer which will have win7 pro 64bit. 
Sapphire 5770 vapor-x video card. 
Using onboard sound for headset and computer speakers from a Asus P6X58D-E motherboard
And I don't think the rest matters...


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm just getting ready to complete an HTPC build to run HDMI from a 5450. It seems to me that you should just be able to set the output to 1280x720 or 1080x1920, but for some reason, I keep hearing problems of over/under scan that must be corrected in the software. It's easy enough to do, but in my ind, shouldn't be happening at all. Why don't you hook it up and let us know how you do?


----------



## timbruun (Dec 14, 2009)

It is hooked up. I have tried watching a few movies on it already. Picture seems to be fine. Way better than s-video. The sound setup is the only thing that I'm not 100% sure on. Then again I'm not using the newest ati software for my card either so I'm sure that doesn't help. So far windows media player works best. I think that is partly because my vlc needs to be upgraded to the new version. From what I've heard, windows 7 will help a bit also with different settings. 

I'm sure I can get everything working fairly well with not too much work/messing around. I was just curious if anyone has had this setup and ran into any problems or have things they do that make it better. I'm more of a sound guy that video. Shitty sound is so much worse on a home theatre setup than computer speakers.


----------

